# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  What a hero has to do to get a new 52 Solo series

## Sakurarachaek

DC: Okay, everyone. Solo title choosing time! Im gonna talk to you guys one by one, alright? And just as a pointer: if youre female, here are the four things you need to be to have a chance of getting that solo title: either:
Have a victimising backstory that is not left alone for a single page of your first issue.or
Have several massive holes in your costume, a waist the size of Lego Friends mini dolls and breasts quite possibly larger than your head. Plus, dont forget having a profession such as striptease or nothing. *or
Be Supergirl.or
Be a lesbian.
Men, wear a loose costume, wear a tight costume, dont let me tell you what to do! But make sure YOUR FAMILY IS CONSTANTLY IN DANGER.
Right, lets get started.
Damn, Power Girl, dont think youre exposed enough. But- hey, I think I could get you a few issues in Harley Quinns title if every character constantly talk about your boobs.
Voodoo? Okay, fine. Heres a title. But make sure youre essentially naked for at least half of your first issue. No, three quarters! No, all of it!
Zatanna? Wearing a swimsuit and fishnets? Make it bare legs and maybe next time youll be out of the team titles, sweetheart.
Batgirl? Sure. As long as we reinstate that one part of highly controversial canon that puts ya in a wheelchair- cant have any women overshadowing the men, can we?
Reserruction Man? Yeah, no one knows who you are- at least 100 issues for this man, guys! **
Batman? Here you go! At least 6 titles mainly about you.
Its kinda ridiculous, to be honest. Does it get better at Rebirth, guys?
* people, before you comment that 2 isnt sexist, please find me a New 52 issue where a man walks around parading his...package wearing only a pair of underpants for the whole issue
**Resurrection Man is excellent, btw.

----------

